# HELP Tanzanian Centipede (Scolopendra species) CARE SHEETS



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi do any of you guys no any care sheets for Tanzanian Centipede (Scolopendra species) thank you.
Heres a pic.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Sep 20, 2008)

"Tanzanian centipede," eh. Can you post a pic, it might be E. trigonopodus your referring to, which is often incorrectly sold as Scolopendra morsitans. Anyway, I've heard you can keep like you would S. polymorpha. You might want to wait for another answer, though as my expertise is in the field of tarantulas and scorpions mostly.


----------



## hibludij (Sep 20, 2008)

It looks like E.trigonopodus. I'm keeping mine in a less moist(but not dry) enclouser + water dish, feed it once a week and on room temperature (20 to 24 C°). Its doing fine.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 21, 2008)

The search function works here... just type in "centipede care".  

Or you could just keep typing "HELP BLAH BLAH BLAH" in every thread you post...


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was only asking for help because i cant find any info on the web for it.


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 21, 2008)

Ever thought about googling it? I know it's pretty daring, but...


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 21, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> I was only asking for help because i cant find any info on the web for it.


Sorry, wasn't intending to sound harsh, but you've now posted several threads that all make it sound like the sky is goign to fall if youdon't get the info you're requesting somewhat immediately.  People tend to ignore you after awhile if you phrase every post like it's an urgent matter, especially when you're asking for information that is already available on AB and other sources.

Try to find the info here by using the search, and if you have specific questions about a care method, or whatever, then ask specifics. "Care sheets" are overrated and a poor substitute for other hobbyists' experience, so just learn about basic centipede care and then ask specific questions if you still have them.

I've kept every centipede I've ever owned on dry substrate with a large, shallow water bowl that I keep full of fresh water, and overflow it when I refill it to provide a damp corner for them.  As long as the substrate is deep, the ambient humidity will be high enough underground to not worry about misting obsessively like a lot of pede keepers feel they need to do.  That's all I do, and covers the basics for most people.  Throw in some cork bark or other hides, and you're pretty much done.  So if you have *specific* questions, ask them instead of just requesting a ton of info while showing that you haven't even learned the basics yet... people will be more willing to help you, I think.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok i understand cheers


----------

